# 16 dpo and still bfn. anyone in the same boat??



## jaydsmom71611

so i have tested a million times in the past four days. i am 4 days late and am on cd 33, my cycles are only 28 days. and yet i am still getting bfn. it's kinda frustrating](*,) that i don't have a period or two lines. looking for some advice or words of encouragement. stories/ experience would be greatly appreciated to. :help:


----------



## ilysilly

Hopefully you'll get your BFP soon! Waiting is NOT fun. I'm 14dpo now and all BFNs and no AF for me. I have a feeling I'm going to be in the same boat. Do you have any symptoms of a BFP, or do you have any signs of AF?


----------



## jaydsmom71611

i had nausea on and off for the past three days, light short cramping, headaches, dizziness, and frequent peeing but other then that i have been normal. absolutly no symptoms of af other then being moody. so im a little confused. what about you?any symptoms for af or pregnancy? im glad im not the only one getting bfn with late af.


----------



## ilysilly

jaydsmom71611 said:


> i had nausea on and off for the past three days, light short cramping, headaches, dizziness, and frequent peeing but other then that i have been normal. absolutly no symptoms of af other then being moody. so im a little confused. what about you?any symptoms for af or pregnancy? im glad im not the only one getting bfn with late af.

I've had the same things going on. I've also had plenty of lightning crotch and increased amount of bms. I have everything going on that I had while I was in tww with DD. I'm definitely confused too


----------



## jaydsmom71611

another bfn:nope:... lots of dull achy pain in the cervix area, don't know if that is a good thing or a bad one. i think im am just going to have to waut until im 21 dpo to see if i am pregnant or not. if i get a bfn then, im going to the doctors.:help: i hope you find out whats going on with you soon.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi Ladies!

Im in the same boat too- its beyond frustrating...i want an answer now!!
2 days late for AF but bfn on FRER today. Have had lower stomach cramps for days now but nothing's happening!

Hope its gonna turn into late bfp's for all of us!!!!!

Fingers crossed and good luck everyone :thumbup:


----------



## jaydsmom71611

welcome to the bfn nightmare lol. i hope we are late bfp'ers too, i havent had much cramping though... maybe im broken lol. having my first was so much easier. fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm TTC #1 and have turned into a total crazy lady!! Its so stressful! 
So glad we're in it together! Dont think my hubby would cope if i vented my inner craziness-haha!!


----------



## jaydsmom71611

hahaha, i've been pretty crazy as well. my hubby has learned to smile and nod :) they say the first is the hardest because you don't know what to look for or expect. but because you're late its a very good sign. and im glad too. HOPEFULLY we will be bump buddies and we can be venting crazy ladies together:loopy:. my hubby needs a break lol


----------



## lilydaisical

Same boat!! AF was supposed to arrive on the 20th and still nothing. I'm on a 28-day cycle as well (well, it varies between 26-28, but it's usually 28. Always within that range. So regardless, I'm late.), and I got a BFN on the day AF was due. Not sure if it was legit or if it's because I tested in the middle of the day just to get it over with (I'm not a very patient person).


----------



## jaydsmom71611

lol im not a patient person either. i actually just sceduled an evaluation with my doctor, so maybe (hopefully) i can get some answers or at least know if im pregnant or not. im five days late so if im pregnant there HAS to be some level of hCG, hoping i am. fingurs crossed for you and everyone else here in this growing boat with me :)


----------



## beads

im in the same boat. AF was due monday (20th) but still a no show but BFN everytime! any advice??


----------



## JohnsonGirl

beads said:


> im in the same boat. AF was due monday (20th) but still a no show but BFN everytime! any advice??

Hi Beads!
Have you had any symptoms? Think we can only take it a day at a time- its frustrating!

I've had more belly ache and really teary today so Im probably gonna be out in the next 24hrs.


----------



## lilydaisical

Well, I had been just nauseated, but as of a few minutes ago, I threw up because of the smell of Ramen noodles. So I don't know if I'm actually sick, or if it's sickness due to something (someone?) else.


----------



## beads

Hi there. not really no! i really thought AF would come because i had cramps until yesterday but now they have stopped and still nothing. had back ache which i dont normally get when im due but thats all. Have you had anything note worthy? x


----------



## Andrea214

Hey. I'm 23dpo still :bfn: AF was due on 17th so testing again in the morning :D


----------



## JohnsonGirl

lilydaisical said:


> Well, I had been just nauseated, but as of a few minutes ago, I threw up because of the smell of Ramen noodles. So I don't know if I'm actually sick, or if it's sickness due to something (someone?) else.

Sorry you feel sicky......but its probably a good sign!


----------



## beads

Sorry Johnsongirl,only just seen you put your symptoms at the bottom! now my post looks like i was saying your symptoms arent noteworthy. :-S

teary is a big PG symptom. my sister and bff are both PG and are emotional wrecks! xx


----------



## lilydaisical

JohnsonGirl said:


> lilydaisical said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had been just nauseated, but as of a few minutes ago, I threw up because of the smell of Ramen noodles. So I don't know if I'm actually sick, or if it's sickness due to something (someone?) else.
> 
> Sorry you feel sicky......but its probably a good sign!Click to expand...

Thanks! I keep expecting AF to arrive at any minute... but idk... I had some pretty odd symptoms that I'd never experienced before. Such as this weird pulling rubber band-ish twinge in my lower abdomen at one point. That was a few days ago, right around the time that implantation could have occurred if I WERE pregnant, according to numerous sources. So I have no clue if what I felt WAS implantation, or if it was something else... I put it out of my mind for a few days, but today I feel like poo. :( I hadn't thrown up in years.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

beads said:


> Sorry Johnsongirl,only just seen you put your symptoms at the bottom! now my post looks like i was saying your symptoms arent noteworthy. :-S
> 
> teary is a big PG symptom. my sister and bff are both PG and are emotional wrecks! xx

I really hope so but i usually get really teary the day before AF and Im feeling pretty sceptical after my BFN with a FRER. Still I suppose im not out until AF arrives!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

That sounds really promising Lilydasical. 
Do you plan to re-test?
Fingers crossed x


----------



## beads

JohnsonGirl said:


> beads said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Johnsongirl,only just seen you put your symptoms at the bottom! now my post looks like i was saying your symptoms arent noteworthy. :-S
> 
> teary is a big PG symptom. my sister and bff are both PG and are emotional wrecks! xx
> 
> I really hope so but i usually get really teary the day before AF and Im feeling pretty sceptical after my BFN with a FRER. Still I suppose im not out until AF arrives!!!Click to expand...

Thats what i keep telling myself. i hate being in limbo ](*,). just want to know either way so i can plan next steps. you ever been late b4? x


----------



## JohnsonGirl

beads said:


> JohnsonGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beads said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Johnsongirl,only just seen you put your symptoms at the bottom! now my post looks like i was saying your symptoms arent noteworthy. :-S
> 
> teary is a big PG symptom. my sister and bff are both PG and are emotional wrecks! xx
> 
> I really hope so but i usually get really teary the day before AF and Im feeling pretty sceptical after my BFN with a FRER. Still I suppose im not out until AF arrives!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what i keep telling myself. i hate being in limbo ](*,). just want to know either way so i can plan next steps. you ever been late b4? xClick to expand...

Im normally pretty regular, if anything a day or two early. How about you?


----------



## jaydsmom71611

welcome everyone. i hope everyone gets a bfp soon, no symptoms to report other then eating more. another bfn. going to test monday if af doesnt show. two more daysand im a week late. anyone get any faint lines or more convincing symptoms. and i know how you feel beads, this is my first time being late with a bfn. veeeeery frustrating:brat:


----------



## lilydaisical

JohnsonGirl said:


> That sounds really promising Lilydasical.
> Do you plan to re-test?
> Fingers crossed x

I do plan to re-test. I'm just not sure when. I'm not wanting to turn into a POAS addict lol... but that is starting to look like what is gonna happen, at least until AF arrives. ::shrug:


----------



## beads

i was 5 days late June just gone which is first time ever. that would take me to tomorrow. if AF stays away after then then i'll be a little more hopeful x


----------



## jaydsmom71611

sadly.. i have turned into a poas addict haha. i heard that if you can waituntil you are 19-21dpo with no af, you are almost certian to get a bfp (if you are pregnent) sometimes the egg is a late bloomer, which i am hoping is the case for everyone here :)


----------



## beads

jaydsmom71611 said:


> welcome everyone. i hope everyone gets a bfp soon, no symptoms to report other then eating more. another bfn. going to test monday if af doesnt show. two more daysand im a week late. anyone get any faint lines or more convincing symptoms. and i know how you feel beads, this is my first time being late with a bfn. veeeeery frustrating:brat:

drives you mad doesnt it! im trying not to think about it but its slapping me in the face as soon as i wake up lol#-o


----------



## JohnsonGirl

jaydsmom71611 said:


> welcome everyone. i hope everyone gets a bfp soon, no symptoms to report other then eating more. another bfn. going to test monday if af doesnt show. two more daysand im a week late. anyone get any faint lines or more convincing symptoms. and i know how you feel beads, this is my first time being late with a bfn. veeeeery frustrating:brat:

Thanks for starting this thread...its keeping me sane in this crazy waiting period.

I had no sign at all of a line on the FRER- and i held it in every direction under bright lights!!!!


----------



## jaydsmom71611

i know the feeling. doesnt help that i have a thermometer and tests on my night stand:dohh:. i promised myself that i was taking a relaxed aproach this time, which i did, until i had an af no show. not so relaxed now... i think im driving my husband nuts. *sigh*


----------



## jaydsmom71611

wow, im glad im not the only one holding tests under lights :) same here no line anywhere no matter what i do to the test hahaha, im just glad im not the only one, the company is deffinatly keeping me sain.


----------



## beads

i even took one apart Johnsongirl! not obsessive in the slightest haha. it feels like a longer time period then 2ww from due date to now grrr


----------



## jaydsmom71611

it feels like its been months.... ug


----------



## lilydaisical

I kind of didn't wait very long at all with mine. Once a minute passed with no second line, I just sort of threw it away and didn't look at it again. Which was probably stupid. But it did stop me from stressing for a few days.


----------



## jaydsmom71611

i would check on mine every two minutes for about 10 min. then gave up. so im going to the doctors tomorrow and if its still a negative im going to give up until next month.


----------



## beads

lilydaisical said:


> I kind of didn't wait very long at all with mine. Once a minute passed with no second line, I just sort of threw it away and didn't look at it again. Which was probably stupid. But it did stop me from stressing for a few days.

i need your willpower. i keep going back to check mine. i think im an addict!


----------



## jaydsmom71611

hahaha i have tested 15 times in three days, im pretty bad.:haha:


----------



## lilydaisical

lol at the time I think I needed a BFN. There were a few stressful things going on, and I think if there had been a positive I would have flipped. Now my head is a little clearer now that all of that is over, so whether it's a BFP or a BFN I'll be able to handle it.


----------



## beads

hahaha that makes me feel a little better. i have tested about 4 times. although i would more if bf would let me. i tested last night against his wishes and i sulked like a 5 year old until he relented


----------



## jaydsmom71611

well im glad your a little clearer. i hope that whatever the outcome is, it is the best lilydaisical. beads: i had to sneak buying the tests and i was doing really good, until he found the boxes. now i have one left and that it lol.


----------



## 6footnoodle

I am 16dpo today and one day late. I tested at 12dpo and it was a negative so I am waiting til saturday to take my next test. I don't understand how some girls can be so lucky and get BFP at only 8 or 9dpo. So unfair  I am hoping I see a lot of BFP from all you girls :) :) Fx'd for all of us!


----------



## kaykay

Can I join the boat? Af was due 19th and all BFNs!:( have no signs that AF is on the way either, had sore boobies but now thats gone. and no cramping or anything. I would love a BFP but at the same time if im not pregnant I wish that the witch would hurry up so we can prepare for the next cycle. Its the not knowing thats getting to me, well all of us as were on this miserable boat lol xx


----------



## 6footnoodle

jaydsmom71611 said:


> hahaha i have tested 15 times in three days, im pretty bad.:haha:

Haha I might have to do this next month if this month ends up being a no. What kind of tests do you use? I buy the first response tests and my husband would kill me if I used that many


----------



## lilydaisical

kaykay said:


> Can I join the boat? Af was due 19th and all BFNs!:( have no signs that AF is on the way either, had sore boobies but now thats gone. and no cramping or anything. I would love a BFP but at the same time if im not pregnant I wish that the witch would hurry up so we can prepare for the next cycle. Its the not knowing thats getting to me, well all of us as were on this miserable boat lol xx

Same here. If I am, I want a BFP now. If I'm not, AF needs to get here now. The wait is killing me.


----------



## jaydsmom71611

i was do on the 19th as well. ive used first responce early result and clear blue digital. so far nothing.


----------



## daniellex27

This is the right thread for me.. lol
Expected AF was due the 20th and got a BFN on the 21st at 1 day late..  

I was sure if i was pregnant it would show! 
Hoping that was just too early xx

Testing again in the morning! (3 days later) lol


----------



## kpk

Samesies! 16 dpo, af due yesterday or today. I tested yesterday morning and got a BFN, no faint line, nothing. I've been cramping, which isn't a definitive sign of anything, I've been peeing like crazy and super thirsty, but it's also hot as balls outside. My lower back is achey like I picked up something heavy the wrong way. Sides of my boobs are killing me, which is about the only thing different than my usual cycle, my boobs are usually sore and big, they're just sore this month.

I'm tired of reading symptoms! I want the :witch: to show up or a :bfp:!!

You girls better follow up with these! I want to know! :happydance:


----------



## LWilson

I'm so glad I've found this site and thread. I'm totally in the same boat as all of you and it's been driving me nuts!

Today AF was due, and well she didn't come. I am always always regular. AF comes every 33 days on the dot. So of course I tested (actually I've been testing since tuesday) and BFN! Argghh! Frustrating!

I'm not sure how many DPO I am since I haven't been tracking Ovulation. This is my second cycle trying post a devestating loss at 13 weeks and I told myself I would do the no pressure TTC first.

Before my loss I ovulated on day 20 so if that held true it would put me at 14DPO.

Anyway, glad to find all of you and I hope you all get BFP's soon! I might buy out First Response in the mean time..:wacko:


----------



## beads

Hi all. Still no change for me. Havent tested again today trying to hold out to see if AF shows! Only other time I was late was up to day 5 which is today. If she doesnt show today ill be shocked and v. hopeful. Any updates? GL to everyone hope we get our BFP soon x


----------



## Jazzie2011

Hi, I am 16 dpo today and still no AF either, so I am right here with you all!! Very frustrated so its nice to have people on here who understand. Last week I had dizzyness and sicky feelings but this week I haven't felt sicky, still a little dizzy at times and have been so very tired for about 2 weeks now. Like, all my limbs are heavy! Also got v sore nipples (sorry if TMI). Tested with CB digital on Wed am and BFN so will wait till Sat now - oooh that's tomorrow yay!!! 

Fingers x'd for all of us!!


----------



## kaykay

any updates today? still no AF for me :( this is a great thread all in this together xx


----------



## beads

Im out girls AF just showed but at least I know now. Roll on next month x


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Still no af for me but major cramps. Trying not to poas!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

beads said:


> Im out girls AF just showed but at least I know now. Roll on next month x

Sorry beads but you're right- at least you know. Fingers crossed for next month x


----------



## 6footnoodle

I am out too! Found light brown CM around my cervix this morning. Should have my period by tonight. It feels good knowing haha. Good luck and fx'd for the rest of you!!


----------



## beads

Thanks! Fingers crossed for u all though x


----------



## daniellex27

UPDATE & positive thoughts for you guys!

I tested at 1 day late, BFN.
Tested this morning, 3 days later, and got a faint, beautiful, pink BFP! :D
:cloud9:

It is possible ladies! You aren't out till af shows!

I didn't really have any af or preg symptoms before i missed my af, 2 days after i missed my af, i had just started getting sore bbs, gassy, slightly nauseus. (so that was my "hint") Also, i just kinda "knew".

:) Hope this helped you guys!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

daniellex27 said:


> UPDATE & positive thoughts for you guys!
> 
> I tested at 1 day late, BFN.
> Tested this morning, 3 days later, and got a faint, beautiful, pink BFP! :D
> :cloud9:
> 
> It is possible ladies! You aren't out till af shows!
> 
> I didn't really have any af or preg symptoms before i missed my af, 2 days after i missed my af, i had just started getting sore bbs, gassy, slightly nauseus. (so that was my "hint") Also, i just kinda "knew".
> 
> :) Hope this helped you guys!

Big congrats I'm so happy to hear some good news!


----------



## lilydaisical

I'm out, too. BFN this morning, and getting a bit of VERY light brown spotting (which is a bit odd, because AF always hits full force for me...). FX'd for the rest of you, though!


----------



## jaydsmom71611

uuuuuuuuuug went to the docs today and they said they can't do anything until i miss next months period....so in like another month they will give me a blood test:hissy:](*,) soooo irritated. today makes me 19dpo and nothing still... what a horribly cruel joke my body is playing on me....

now that im done venting, how is everyone else doing as far as symptoms, bfp/bfn and such??


----------



## jaydsmom71611

congrats danillex27!!!!!!


----------



## kpk

Negative at 14 dpo I'm 16 dpo today, light to 'medium' AF cramps for about 3 days then nothing today. Headache this morning that woke me up, shooting pain in boobs when I rolled over onto my stomach. Low back ache.This is the first month off of my bc, though, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. Not testing until next week sometime.

:dust:


----------



## jaydsmom71611

thats a good sign. i had a light period thing with my first and then found out i was pregnant a week later. have my fingurs crossed for you.


----------



## Josie1013

Hey Girls ! Same boat - 16DPO ...All BFN's Sick of Period Purgatory..wish the witch would show so I can move on. I never dreamed TTC would be so frustrating :cry: Congrats Danielle & loads of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## jaydsmom71611

ttc is more complicated and frutrating then actually being pregnant... how does that worK? lol having dull cramps... maybe the witch will show her ugly face today. hoping something happens soon.


----------



## Josie1013

jaydsmom71611 said:


> ttc is more complicated and frutrating then actually being pregnant... how does that worK? lol having dull cramps... maybe the witch will show her ugly face today. hoping something happens soon.

I couldn't agree more. I think I'm driving my DH insane :wacko: I've had dull cramping all week ...I think thats the frustrating part is all the symptoms are the same. I havn't started charting or anything.. just always used Monthly Cycles to keep track of everything.. I think after this month I'll start charting so I can pinpoint whats going on to keep my craziness in check :haha:


----------



## jaydsmom71611

hahaha, i agree,i partially charted (just around ovultion and now) and DH wont even talk to me about it anymore. hahaha for me atleast i think the craziness will continue. have to say this thread keeps my spirits up.


----------



## Jo291

Me too...I m on 15dpo and AF is due today. Trying to 'suck it in' so that AF doesnt come. Lol....

All my symptoms are gone 3 days ago. Also normally I have sore bbs before AF but not this month. Had light brown stringy discharge for a week after O and have been feeling very wet since O.

Have been obsesses with peeing on a stick a few times these days but still bfn. Just hoping that it's just because it hasn't shown up yet.....will wait a couple of days before testing again otherwise I will drive myself insane.

Baby dust to you all! Mum says the more you want it to come, the more likely it won't....so stay calm.....


----------



## lilydaisical

Hang on a sec, maybe I'm not out after all... As I said before, normally AF hits full force, in all her glory. I suffer for three days, and then she leaves. But here I am, 4 days late, and almost 5 hours ago there was a teeny bit of VERY LIGHT brown spotting (sorry for tmi) and now absolutely nothing. FRER showed BFN about half an hour before the spotting showed, so as far as that goes, it probably IS a no this cycle. But, pardon my acronym, WTF???


----------



## Josie1013

lilydaisical said:


> Hang on a sec, maybe I'm not out after all... As I said before, normally AF hits full force, in all her glory. I suffer for three days, and then she leaves. But here I am, 4 days late, and almost 5 hours ago there was a teeny bit of VERY LIGHT brown spotting (sorry for tmi) and now absolutely nothing. FRER showed BFN about half an hour before the spotting showed, so as far as that goes, it probably IS a no this cycle. But, pardon my acronym, WTF???

Maybe implantation bleeding? Hopefully someone with more knowledge can offer up an experience on this.. I never spot & am usually clockwork with the :witch: which is why I'm so frustrated this week :growlmad:


----------



## jaydsmom71611

lilydaisical that happened to me with my first, maybe you're a late implanter or the implantation blood didnt descend for some reason. there is still hope. i have my fingures crossed for you and :dust: to everyone else. 

and jo291, my mom says that to me twice a day now. shes like go for a swim pretend u already had a period and wait. so if its not just my mom saying it, its probably very good advise. not sure how i will do but i will try not to wantit so badly lol


----------



## JohnsonGirl

STILL NO AF!! I have loads of stomach cramps and i've been starving today!!
Still BFN- surely i'd have a positive by now if it was going to happen. Really want af now so I can just move on, grrrrrr..........


----------



## jaydsmom71611

im with you lol. enough is enough, i just want to ttc again... ug


----------



## kaykay

Im cd35 today and still no sign of AF :( grrr!!! it is so frustrating!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

kaykay said:


> Im cd35 today and still no sign of AF :( grrr!!! it is so frustrating!

Have you tested again, or plan to?


----------



## Josie1013

Still no AF & BFN on 17DPO ..Frustrated! :growlmad:


----------



## jaydsmom71611

same here josie1013, tests r still negative and no af. im starting to wonder whats going on.


----------



## jaydsmom71611

kaykay im 35cd too, it is very frustrating. hoping for something soon for everyone


----------



## lilydaisical

Still no AF. I expected to wake up to a big hello from her, especially considering the spotting and small cramps I felt last night. But not even the least bit of spotting this morning. I'm not really sure WHAT to think.


----------



## LWilson

An update for me -- I'm on CD 36 (I'm normally 33). Last night I noticed the slightest bit of brown spotting so I didn't bother testing this morning thinking AF was finally coming. But when I got to work (I work in a hospital), later on in the morning I thought WTH, I'll test and it was POSITIVE! Faintly, but positive.

However, I tested when I got home tonight with First Response and Clear Blue Easy, both were negative. I did drink 1L of water about 2-3 hrs before I tested so I don't know if the sample is diluted? Or I could be having a chemical pregnancy, ect.

I'm going to test again tomorrow morning and see what happens.


----------



## lilydaisical

There are so many people who are telling me that they don't think it's pregnancy, they're certain it's something else. Stress, lack of ovulation, etc. I don't know. I just feel extremely off, so I'm still waiting it out. I have a couple more tests (I seem like a POAS addict now, I'm sure lol...) that I'm going to take Monday if there's still nothing. I'd been using FRER, and a friend advised me to try Clear Blue. Apparently it was positive for her when FR was still giving a BFN... but I've also heard people say the opposite. Either way, if AF doesn't show by Monday and I'm still getting a BFN, I'm going to get a blood test.


----------



## pinktiara

Sorry to say I had this last month I have never been late in my life except for maybe a day last month I was 7 days late before my AF came. I was certain I was pregnant but I really think I was stressing about it so much it made me late. I didn't think I was stressed but I was pretty obsessed with reading all the symptoms and on here etc so it makes sense i was so late. It's hard not to be anxious about it im on 8dpo and I knew exactly when I ovulated this month never had that before so I will be testing this upcoming week. Let us know how it goes for you hope its not stress :(


----------



## OmiOmen

I am 15dpo. I know it is not much compared to most of you but I am starting to get frustrated. My temperature is still above the cover-line, I had cramps in the TWW but they are barley there now, I either had obvious pregnancy symptoms from 7-8dpo or had a bug, still cream CM AND still I only get BFN's with my 10mlu tests. I took a test this morning and DH could not see a thing (although he could not see my first 3 BFP's with DS) while turning it to the light I could see a where the line should be but only enough to be an evap (almost not there so I could not tell if it was pink, grey or white). I guess I will probably just come on today. 

I am worried if I get a BFP now anyway. I had orange/light-red spotting, literately 3-5 spots, at 12dop and I have never had spotting for any reason so I wondered if that was a late implantation but then I read the research about if implantation happens at 11dpo or after that there is a 82% chance of MC and I have already had 2 before I had DS. :nope:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Maybe a bit of hope for us yet...

I had a VERY faint line on an IC test last night. FMU today it's still faint but a bit more convincing- definitely pink coloured. Af is 5 days late now. If she stays away I'll test with a brand name tomorrow. So nervous, hope it's not just a dodgy test!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

LWilson said:


> An update for me -- I'm on CD 36 (I'm normally 33). Last night I noticed the slightest bit of brown spotting so I didn't bother testing this morning thinking AF was finally coming. But when I got to work (I work in a hospital), later on in the morning I thought WTH, I'll test and it was POSITIVE! Faintly, but positive.
> 
> However, I tested when I got home tonight with First Response and Clear Blue Easy, both were negative. I did drink 1L of water about 2-3 hrs before I tested so I don't know if the sample is diluted? Or I could be having a chemical pregnancy, ect.
> 
> I'm going to test again tomorrow morning and see what happens.

Sounds promising. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Okay, so I couldn't wait until FMU to retest. 
Bought a digital and.....:bfp: cant believe it!!!

I'm 5 days late for AF and had many BFN's until last night and this morning!

Hang on in there everyone with no show AF's and BFN's :happydance:


----------



## lilydaisical

JohnsonGirl said:


> Okay, so I couldn't wait until FMU to retest.
> Bought a digital and.....:bfp: cant believe it!!!
> 
> I'm 5 days late for AF and had many BFN's until last night and this morning!
> 
> Hang on in there everyone with no show AF's and BFN's :happydance:

Congrats, JohnsonGirl!!!!!! :happydance: AF still hasn't arrived for me (6 days late here) so I'll probably test in the morning with a digital myself (I bought them yesterday but forced myself not to take them this morning). But very happy for you!!!


----------



## kpk

:witch: She's here.


----------



## LWilson

After my positive test, I had a negative one this morning. I'm on CD 37 and 5 days late.

And then AF arrived a few hours ago so I'm chalking up my positive to a Chemical Pregnancy or a possible evap line. I'm glad I can at least start trying again now.

Congrats JohnsonGirl!! Lots of sticky baby dust to you!


----------



## jaydsmom71611

congrats johnsonsgirl :) i have hope for all of us too. im 21dpo so im testing today for the last time. have my fingurs crossed for everyone.


----------



## jaydsmom71611

and hold on lilydaisical. people told me i wasnt pregnant with my first child, and i didnt get a bfp until i was 21dpo. u know ur body better then anyone else. fx crossed for you.


----------



## kaykay

still no AF going to take another test later on today. Congrats Johnsons girl. Theres hope for us yet! xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Joining you ladies...AF was due yesterday and today is nearly over still no AF! 

I'm 15 DPO today, had pink/brown spotting around 9DPO, today I have bright white stringy cervical mucous, wth?! I have taken a few tests since 11DPO absolutely nothing! 

Received FRER in the post this morning, have previously been testing with superdrug own and ICs....think I'm gonna wait to see if AF turns up between now and Fri, if not I will use FRER...just don't want to waste it! :( 

Up until Sunday I was feeling PG, had nausea from 10DPO till 13DPO 

Now I feel nothing...no feeling of AF no symptoms...nada 

Xxx


----------



## Jazzie2011

Hi Ladies, mind if I join you? I am on 20DPO, 6 days late for AF but still getting BFN on FRER test this morning :shrug:

I just want to test all the time but think my OH will call the men in white coats if I go on anymore about it haha I am never ever this late and my periods are usually like clockwork every month. I think my body is broken and not working any more :dohh: 

Symptom wise I had sicky feelings the week after my O date but they have passed now, so I think it was probably more likely due to the heat that we had at the time. I have some serious spots on my face and sore, swollen bbs. Feeling very very tired also. 

What to do!! :wacko:


----------



## lilydaisical

I'm officially 8 days late. I tested yesterday morning with CB Digital, and got a BFN. I'm gonna hold off for a few days. Close friends are urging me to go get a blood test Friday because they're as impatient as I am to find out for sure, but I'm trying to stall them and convince them to wait another week, at the very least, because I'm not sure if they'd actually give me a blood test this early...?


----------



## Mellie1988

I dont think they do a blood test until you have missed 2 periods? Could be wrong tho 

X


----------



## Jazzie2011

Hi lilydaisical, I feel for you! Hope we can all stick together on this thread and support each other, and fingers x'd for everyone that we are all late because we are indeed preggo and we will get our BFPs very soon!!

Mellie1988, keep us posted if you do test!!


----------



## lilydaisical

Mellie1988 said:


> I dont think they do a blood test until you have missed 2 periods? Could be wrong tho
> 
> X

That's what I think I've read somewhere, but I'm not sure. I just want to know, so I can do everything I need to do as soon as I possibly can.


----------



## RexyI

Can I join?!

I too am 16 dpi I think! Been ttc for over a yr and recently diagnosed with pcos so had my first af (using metformin) at end of July. I took clomid and had a pelvic scan and had 2 eggs that looked like they would be ready. 

I've had bfn for all tests (I've done a fair few, I too am a bit obsessive) 

I've had some strange symptoms, creamy cm, pains, occasional sick feeling, some headaches hear and there.

I'm now having a bit of a skin breakout, and a bit of brown spotting today. As I haven't had an af until now in AGES, could this be her returning? Or signs of a bfp but not showing yet?! Confused!!!!!!!

X


----------



## .scarlett

Hi ladies!
Well im *apparently* 16dpo now.(cd34)......last four days ive had mega amounts of watery cm (sorry tmi) i usually get a day or two before period due though. Ive been mega crampy around 10dpo and sunday and yesterday really crampy. I was dizzy and nausas week of my *apparent O* my bbs are now tender-not nornl for me until af starts. Was v.gassy (sorry tmi again) at 7dpo sssooo tired tgat i wanted to cry and a bit dizzy. and now cant stop burping! My OH is like that the hell. 
However i havent tested yet as my cycles have been totaly whacky for padt 6months although last one was 31 days so i thought they were back on track ( was regular 31 days for past ten years) my stomach is rumbling as i type this although ive just eaten!
Too scared to test to face a bfn......
Baby dust to all of us!! X


----------



## .scarlett

Forgot to mention the lower back ache.......its kinda not even my back but around hips at the back...............i think my body just loves winding me up. last year when i went out to by a pregnancy test after an oops moment with OH i was convinced i was pregnant .....got home and af arrived! Lol. 
Xx


----------



## sadangel777

I guess I should join ...

Currently on CD29 and 15DPO but still getting BFNs. Was using 10MUI tests with FMU so I figured I was out ... but I don't know any more. I guess I'm just holding on to hope at this point!


----------



## Fluffyangel

Hi can I join you? Am late by 3 weeks, and feeling pregnant, all the symptoms even the annoying ones like pain like breast feeding in breasts, lower backache, stretching in tummy, and yet...bfns.. I have tested like 30 times in the past 4 weeks, so annoying, and no one to talk to makes it harder as others think am nuts.. I have a scan on Monday can't wait!
:dust: to all!


----------



## .scarlett

Hi fluffyangel!
Welcome! Dont worry i think everyone on here can be slighty nuts at times! I have irregualr cycles (was regualr 31 day cycles for ten years until 6months ago!) now on cd35 i have no idea whats happening with my body atm. I am going to the doctors friday to see if i have hormonal imbalence. Havent tested yet as i feel like af is coming and dont want to see bfn! 
Come vent with me :) xx


----------



## Fluffyangel

.scarlett said:


> Hi fluffyangel!
> Welcome! Dont worry i think everyone on here can be slighty nuts at times! I have irregualr cycles (was regualr 31 day cycles for ten years until 6months ago!) now on cd35 i have no idea whats happening with my body atm. I am going to the doctors friday to see if i have hormonal imbalence. Havent tested yet as i feel like af is coming and dont want to see bfn!
> Come vent with me :) xx

Hi Scarlett! Thank you ! Nice not to feel alone anymore. My cycle are usually 35 sometimes 42. My last period was on the 29th of June! I have had so many symptoms, I have kept a diary lol. Today, it's breast pain, and I think I can see it has grown a bit, on the top, sorry if tmi :blush:
Again, another tmi....the discharge, isn't it amazing?? Have you had that stretchy snotty clear discharge? I look at it in amazement, what the body can do..sorry if it sounds freaky lol. 
Just came back from reading phantom pregnancies on the Internet,really??it seems too real to me! Especially those pains in tummy from stretching and lower back pain, who would want to infringe this on ourselves?

How about your symptoms? And if we have a long cycle, how do we calculate how far we are?? As normally, the egg is only 2 weeks old at ovulation, isn't it?:shrug:

Anyway, so lovely to be able to share, thank you, been feeling like janine is eastenders lol

:flower:


----------



## Fluffyangel

Jazzie2011 said:


> Hi Ladies, mind if I join you? I am on 20DPO, 6 days late for AF but still getting BFN on FRER test this morning :shrug:
> 
> I just want to test all the time but think my OH will call the men in white coats if I go on anymore about it haha I am never ever this late and my periods are usually like clockwork every month. I think my body is broken and not working any more :dohh:
> 
> Symptom wise I had sicky feelings the week after my O date but they have passed now, so I think it was probably more likely due to the heat that we had at the time. I have some serious spots on my face and sore, swollen bbs. Feeling very very tired also.
> 
> What to do!! :wacko:

Hi Jazzie, I know exactly what you mean. I have a scan on Monday and hubby said if am not, he s going to have me sectioned lol in mental hospital... Ah well, we will see :winkwink: if I am right, he is going to have to seriously apologise! Lol


----------



## Jazzie2011

Fluffyangel said:


> Jazzie2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, mind if I join you? I am on 20DPO, 6 days late for AF but still getting BFN on FRER test this morning :shrug:
> 
> I just want to test all the time but think my OH will call the men in white coats if I go on anymore about it haha I am never ever this late and my periods are usually like clockwork every month. I think my body is broken and not working any more :dohh:
> 
> Symptom wise I had sicky feelings the week after my O date but they have passed now, so I think it was probably more likely due to the heat that we had at the time. I have some serious spots on my face and sore, swollen bbs. Feeling very very tired also.
> 
> What to do!! :wacko:
> 
> Hi Jazzie, I know exactly what you mean. I have a scan on Monday and hubby said if am not, he s going to have me sectioned lol in mental hospital... Ah well, we will see :winkwink: if I am right, he is going to have to seriously apologise! LolClick to expand...

Hi Fluffyangel! Good luck with the scan, do let us know how it goes? How late are you again? Hope that your hubby is proven wrong and has to grovel and wait on you hands and feet for 9 months heehee. I still have no AF today, it's so strange I haven't had any spotting or anything just clear sticky CM. I am afraid to test again though as I don't want to see another BFN!!!


----------



## Jazzie2011

Jazzie2011 said:


> Fluffyangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazzie2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, mind if I join you? I am on 20DPO, 6 days late for AF but still getting BFN on FRER test this morning :shrug:
> 
> I just want to test all the time but think my OH will call the men in white coats if I go on anymore about it haha I am never ever this late and my periods are usually like clockwork every month. I think my body is broken and not working any more :dohh:
> 
> Symptom wise I had sicky feelings the week after my O date but they have passed now, so I think it was probably more likely due to the heat that we had at the time. I have some serious spots on my face and sore, swollen bbs. Feeling very very tired also.
> 
> What to do!! :wacko:
> 
> Hi Jazzie, I know exactly what you mean. I have a scan on Monday and hubby said if am not, he s going to have me sectioned lol in mental hospital... Ah well, we will see :winkwink: if I am right, he is going to have to seriously apologise! LolClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Fluffyangel! Good luck with the scan, do let us know how it goes? How late are you again? Hope that your hubby is proven wrong and has to grovel and wait on you hands and feet for 9 months heehee. I still have no AF today, it's so strange I haven't had any spotting or anything just clear sticky CM. I am afraid to test again though as I don't want to see another BFN!!!Click to expand...

Ah sorry Fluffyangel just re read through your last posts, wow you are 3 weeks late!!! At what point did the doc say you could have a scan? I am worried if I go to docs I will be told to wait until I get a pos. hpt but I am petrified of doing anything and can't lead a normal life at the moment in case I am preggo :dohh:


----------



## kaykay

Im out, the witch decided to show her ugly face over a week late. Roll on September :) good luck to the rest of you ladies :) xx


----------



## Fluffyangel

Jazzie2011 said:


> Fluffyangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazzie2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, mind if I join you? I am on 20DPO, 6 days late for AF but still getting BFN on FRER test this morning :shrug:
> 
> I just want to test all the time but think my OH will call the men in white coats if I go on anymore about it haha I am never ever this late and my periods are usually like clockwork every month. I think my body is broken and not working any more :dohh:
> 
> Symptom wise I had sicky feelings the week after my O date but they have passed now, so I think it was probably more likely due to the heat that we had at the time. I have some serious spots on my face and sore, swollen bbs. Feeling very very tired also.
> 
> What to do!! :wacko:
> 
> Hi Jazzie, I know exactly what you mean. I have a scan on Monday and hubby said if am not, he s going to have me sectioned lol in mental hospital... Ah well, we will see :winkwink: if I am right, he is going to have to seriously apologise! LolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Fluffyangel! Good luck with the scan, do let us know how it goes? How late are you again? Hope that your hubby is proven wrong and has to grovel and wait on you hands and feet for 9 months heehee. I still have no AF today, it's so strange I haven't had any spotting or anything just clear sticky CM. I am afraid to test again though as I don't want to see another BFN!!!Click to expand...

I hope so too lol, he will have to beg for forgiveness lol

Am 3 weeks late this friday, ovulated on the 27 th of July, and yet negatives tests and blood test! Hcg was 1.2... So either am crazy or pregnancy undetectable. I read lots of stories of this happening. Even though I then thought maybe I am not pregnant, when the doc told me the results, I still had symptoms and I was so angry with my body for tricking me, but some things can't be ignored! And it's 2 weeks since blood test, and still no af! Something is happening! What other symptoms do you have? It took all this time for my boobs to become sore, they just started tingling couple of days ago! :flower:


----------



## Fluffyangel

Hi Jazzie again lol, when I got results back from blood test, and we're negative, I asked the doc why do I have all this?? And big tummy?? So I ask her if I could see any specialist, either hormones or gynaecologist and she said maybe scan first, I said yes please!! Lol and now, it's Monday. Also cause I had tubal reversal last December, and I am at risk of doing ectopic..let's hope not though :S
I will definitely let everyone know the outcome, because I truly believe I am regnant, and this waiting is agony. I done like 30 tests at least! This is racy...but I trust my gut instinct. Going to start crochet lol, feeling like mama bear, and not sexy woman right now ahahaha :D


----------



## Fluffyangel

Oh, and for the past 4 weeks, I have done everything as if I was, not eating the nice stuff lol :( like pâté, oysters...just in case, and cooking eggs really well..I keep craving beef so much, and peanuts like mms lol


----------



## orchidflower

wow i thought i was hard done by being a day late haha!! blowing baby dust ur way!! xx


----------



## Jazzie2011

Ah bless you, well done for insisting on something from your doc, it's fascinating and frustrating at the same time! 

My symptoms, well in the actual two week wait I was feeling sicky and light headed but that has passed so I think that may just have been due to the heat that we had at the time. I have spots forming by the hour on my face - yuck - and I have had sore swollen boobs for a couple of weeks. I am achey in my lower back - but that could be due to my awful bed, I really need to get a new mattress!!! And am getting alot of trapped wind - sorry if TMI! hehe. Apart from that just generally very tired and still a bit of clear sticky CM.

Do you think I should test again? I was thinking maybe do it one more time on Sat maybe and if still bfn and no AF then go see the doc? Eeeep :-(

That is sooo sweet that you are getting all mumsy, must be your sub-conscious telling you something! Get nesting girl! :-D


----------



## Fluffyangel

Lol yes thanks :) you know, it does sound like you are, I have the same symptoms, and the lower backache is not the same as bad bed ache ;) if you can manage to wait till weekend , do so, I know I can't lol, wanna have a BFp before the scan to show hubby! How late are you again? Sorry, forgot :( at least be a week late or 2. I don't know why it is so hard for lots of us to show positive, so annoying! Am gonna try 1 in the morning but I know it's gonna be negative. Soon I'll be able to knit jumpers for all the family with all this housebound lol, am scared to do too much, and when I start tummy aching, I just stop and sit or lie down. The first 3 months are so unpredictable and fragile. Hope you are, baby : dust: to you and all! Xx try to be patient, I read somewhere it is Nature's way to teach you to learn how to be patient ..lol xx


----------



## lilydaisical

Still no AF here. Officially 9 days late. I've also got a bit of a stomach bug. I actually fell asleep on the bathroom floor earlier because I lacked the energy to move too far after getting sick. It's been pretty awful. :( 

On another note, I've started to notice some white odorless discharge, which makes me wonder what the heck my cycle has planned for me, and when. So frustrating!


----------



## thechaosismex

Think i should join here too with you ladies who are still "in".. 18dpo/5days late and after about 40 tests later most of them bfns, some evaps lol! and just about given up with my tired broken body :(!

:babydust: to all xxx


----------



## Jessuhcuh

I have irregular cycles (90-133 days) so I never know when I should expect to ovulate (I DO OVULATE, BEEN TESTED), but this month I ovulated on the 14. That would make me 15 DPO. I tested today and :bfn: . 
We have been trying for 2 years to get pregnant and it has not happened yet, but we are young and don't want to see a fertility specialist yet. 
Here are some symptoms, 15DPO- please let me know what you all think and if I should hold out and test again in a couple days/weeks or give up hope this month.

*Emotional, crying at the drop of a pin, laughing the next minute
*Headache that won't go away
*Lower abdominal pain accompanied with a tight feeling in the lower/sides of stomach
*Runny nose like a cold is coming on
*Side of BBs hurt
*Weird, vivid dreams (last night dreamt I was preggers but in a wreck with an 18 wheeler...woke up sick and crying)
*Just a 'feeling' that I am this month

Now, I don't know about old wives tales and stuff, but my college advisor and I had coffee the other day and she asked me if I had any news to tell her while looking directly at my stomach (She's 65), so women's intuition?
Also, my cat has been going crazy when he gets around me, but he will lay on my belly at night.


Please, any advice is appreciated!

Oh, and :dust: to everyone who is trying! I will be following the posts so please keep us updated!


----------



## Jazzie2011

Fluffyangel said:


> Lol yes thanks :) you know, it does sound like you are, I have the same symptoms, and the lower backache is not the same as bad bed ache ;) if you can manage to wait till weekend , do so, I know I can't lol, wanna have a BFp before the scan to show hubby! How late are you again? Sorry, forgot :( at least be a week late or 2. I don't know why it is so hard for lots of us to show positive, so annoying! Am gonna try 1 in the morning but I know it's gonna be negative. Soon I'll be able to knit jumpers for all the family with all this housebound lol, am scared to do too much, and when I start tummy aching, I just stop and sit or lie down. The first 3 months are so unpredictable and fragile. Hope you are, baby : dust: to you and all! Xx try to be patient, I read somewhere it is Nature's way to teach you to learn how to be patient ..lol xx

Morning! Oooh I do hope so, this waiting game is killing me!! Ah I bet your hubby will be soooo excited when you show him your BFP because you WILL have a BFP I am sure! :thumbup: I am now 8 days late, still no AF eeep! Hehe nature should know by bnow that I am NOT a patient person haha. How are you feeling today? 



lilydaisical said:


> Still no AF here. Officially 9 days late. I've also got a bit of a stomach bug. I actually fell asleep on the bathroom floor earlier because I lacked the energy to move too far after getting sick. It's been pretty awful. :(
> 
> On another note, I've started to notice some white odorless discharge, which makes me wonder what the heck my cycle has planned for me, and when. So frustrating!

Ahh lilydaisical sorry you are not well :-( you must feel so drained! Why do our bodies mess us around like this huh!



Jessuhcuh said:


> I have irregular cycles (90-133 days) so I never know when I should expect to ovulate (I DO OVULATE, BEEN TESTED), but this month I ovulated on the 14. That would make me 15 DPO. I tested today and :bfn: .
> We have been trying for 2 years to get pregnant and it has not happened yet, but we are young and don't want to see a fertility specialist yet.
> Here are some symptoms, 15DPO- please let me know what you all think and if I should hold out and test again in a couple days/weeks or give up hope this month.
> 
> *Emotional, crying at the drop of a pin, laughing the next minute
> *Headache that won't go away
> *Lower abdominal pain accompanied with a tight feeling in the lower/sides of stomach
> *Runny nose like a cold is coming on
> *Side of BBs hurt
> *Weird, vivid dreams (last night dreamt I was preggers but in a wreck with an 18 wheeler...woke up sick and crying)
> *Just a 'feeling' that I am this month
> 
> Now, I don't know about old wives tales and stuff, but my college advisor and I had coffee the other day and she asked me if I had any news to tell her while looking directly at my stomach (She's 65), so women's intuition?
> Also, my cat has been going crazy when he gets around me, but he will lay on my belly at night.
> 
> 
> Please, any advice is appreciated!
> 
> Oh, and :dust: to everyone who is trying! I will be following the posts so please keep us updated!

Wow Jessuhcuh, that's soo weird about your college advisor asking you that, as you say, woman's intuition? :-D Your symptoms sound very promising!! Come to think of it I have also been having some vivid dreams lately but thought nothing of it as I am quite a dreamer anyway, have you had trouble sleeping throughout the night? I am ok unless I wake up during the night then I can't seem to ever get comfy again enough to drop off :growlmad: I defo think you should wait a couple of days of you can and try again, it could just be that you have not produced enough of the hormone yet to show on a hpt. Good Luck :thumbup:

Baby Dust to everyone!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mellie1988

Still waiting for AF! Was due 27/28th .... Had blood when wiped last night so thought AF arrived, put tampon in....when I was going to bed I changed it and there was nothing there....this morning there was nothing again on tissue, just when I went further up (sorry TMI!) I have had a really horrible cramp in my back the past 2 days....wish AF would just hurry up now so can get onto next cycle... I know that I'm deff not pg after about 10 BFN in the past week!!! 

X


----------



## Fluffyangel

Jessuhcuh said:


> I have irregular cycles (90-133 days) so I never know when I should expect to ovulate (I DO OVULATE, BEEN TESTED), but this month I ovulated on the 14. That would make me 15 DPO. I tested today and :bfn: .
> We have been trying for 2 years to get pregnant and it has not happened yet, but we are young and don't want to see a fertility specialist yet.
> Here are some symptoms, 15DPO- please let me know what you all think and if I should hold out and test again in a couple days/weeks or give up hope this month.
> 
> *Emotional, crying at the drop of a pin, laughing the next minute
> *Headache that won't go away
> *Lower abdominal pain accompanied with a tight feeling in the lower/sides of stomach
> *Runny nose like a cold is coming on
> *Side of BBs hurt
> *Weird, vivid dreams (last night dreamt I was preggers but in a wreck with an 18 wheeler...woke up sick and crying)
> *Just a 'feeling' that I am this month
> 
> Now, I don't know about old wives tales and stuff, but my college advisor and I had coffee the other day and she asked me if I had any news to tell her while looking directly at my stomach (She's 65), so women's intuition?
> Also, my cat has been going crazy when he gets around me, but he will lay on my belly at night.
> 
> 
> Please, any advice is appreciated!
> 
> Oh, and :dust: to everyone who is trying! I will be following the posts so please keep us updated!



Seems possible, best to wait if you have anymore symptoms and keep telling us :) baby dust to you! Fx


----------



## Fluffyangel

Mellie1988 said:


> Still waiting for AF! Was due 27/28th .... Had blood when wiped last night so thought AF arrived, put tampon in....when I was going to bed I changed it and there was nothing there....this morning there was nothing again on tissue, just when I went further up (sorry TMI!) I have had a really horrible cramp in my back the past 2 days....wish AF would just hurry up now so can get onto next cycle... I know that I'm deff not pg after about 10 BFN in the past week!!!
> 
> X

I personally don't believe in poas anymore, and I have read many women were negative and still were pregnant. It could be because of low progesterone. So hang in there, and trust your gut feeling! Am still waiting too, and pretty sure I am, even with 30+ tests saying otherwise ;)


----------



## Fluffyangel

Am so grumpy and lion mode today grrrrrr
Had nightmare, horrible, about me killing someone and there was blood everywhere!!! I woke up, horrified, and thought, oh my god, I hope this baby is not a psychopath! :nope: lol

Went online this morning searching for meaning of it, as it is 2ndnight I dream of blood, and it says pregnant women often dream of blood, or women before /during their period. It's about life, love, and extremely emotionally stressed.

Well I am fed up with not knowing, and going into this fog! It's literally pissing me off.. Sorry gals, you can see am a bit frustrated lol:shrug::blush:

I don't know what to do with myself, am bored!! Can't do exercises, just in case, can't walk too much, just in case...any ideas? Fed up of being watching crappy tv, and movies, sitting uncomfortably :growlmad::cry:

I can't even concentrate enough to read a book..been doing sudokus, to keep my brain ticking, but can't do 12 hours of that..

Anyway, I hope I didn't bring you down, sorry :wacko: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Jazzie2011

Ahh Fluffyangel :-( you go let your inner lion out, seriously just roar! Go somewhere in the house or on a walk where you can't be heard and let it all out, you will feel better! Or, put on your favourite music/cd, turn it up loud and sing, dance around the house like a loon, it's a great way to release happy endorphins and get rid of any pent up energy you have! Put on a good movie or two and loose yourself to the film for a couple of hours, a good comedy to get you laughing? I think the best way to forget about things for a while is to be around people, could you call or visit a friend of family member and have a good old catch up? Company can sometimes be the best cure for unsettledness. 

I know what you mean though, I am at work during the day but spend all my time on here - oops - and thinking about whether I am preggo, it's such a huge thing to happen to us ladies and men just don't understand how it affects us physically and mentally. 

Wish I could give you a big hug, keep your chin up xxx


----------



## Jazzie2011

Oooh though of another suggestion to keep you occupied, how about cooking? You could go food shopping and get lots of lovely healthy ingredients and plan some lovely meals to prepare and cook over the weekend?


----------



## Fluffyangel

Jazzie2011 said:


> Ahh Fluffyangel :-( you go let your inner lion out, seriously just roar! Go somewhere in the house or on a walk where you can't be heard and let it all out, you will feel better! Or, put on your favourite music/cd, turn it up loud and sing, dance around the house like a loon, it's a great way to release happy endorphins and get rid of any pent up energy you have! Put on a good movie or two and loose yourself to the film for a couple of hours, a good comedy to get you laughing? I think the best way to forget about things for a while is to be around people, could you call or visit a friend of family member and have a good old catch up? Company can sometimes be the best cure for unsettledness.
> 
> I know what you mean though, I am at work during the day but spend all my time on here - oops - and thinking about whether I am preggo, it's such a huge thing to happen to us ladies and men just don't understand how it affects us physically and mentally.
> 
> Wish I could give you a big hug, keep your chin up xxx


Aww so sweet thank youuu xx no I have no friends, all are 3 hours drive from me :( and as am French, my family is in France :( boooooooh

Wish I had a friend nearby, would be fun..boooored! Lol, am playing Xbox 360, red dead redemption, already completed it, but fancied some adventure! Yeah am gonna watch a film soon, forget a little. You know, it's one of those days when your body and mind feel like crap lol

U naughty girl, careful they don't see you at work lol! :winkwink:

Where abouts are you? Am in Norwich :) xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Fluffyangel

Jazzie2011 said:


> Oooh though of another suggestion to keep you occupied, how about cooking? You could go food shopping and get lots of lovely healthy ingredients and plan some lovely meals to prepare and cook over the weekend?

Lol I have 2 kids and a hubby so I cook every day lol, but thank you do much for suggestions though, it is so sweet of you xxxx:hugs:

I guess even being at work doesn't help thinking about it, be patient you too, more signs will tell you. I have greasy forehead like when I was a teen! And some spots! unbelievable..

Anyway, let me know how you get on, when will test again? Sat?:hugs:


----------



## thechaosismex

19dpo. still bfn.

:(!

I wish AF would just show up get even the faintest of lines poas! so sick of being in limbo now :(


----------



## lilydaisical

Officially 10 days late. I was gonna test again this morning with a test my SO got me at the store, but when I looked at the box I realized he'd gotten an opt instead of an hpt lol... 

So I'm not sure what's going on at this point.


----------



## Fluffyangel

thechaosismex said:


> 19dpo. still bfn.
> 
> :(!
> 
> I wish AF would just show up get even the faintest of lines poas! so sick of being in limbo now :(

I so know what you mean! So horrible this waiting!! The worse is to feel pregnant and not to show on them! Grrr everyone thinking we re crazy...they will see... They better apologise if we are.. Good luck to u, hope u get it soon xx


----------



## danielle1984

I'm two days late so far. I did get a very faint bfp at 8DPO but did three tests after that and they all came back negative. I'm going to wait for Monday to test again if AF doesn't show up.


----------



## Jessuhcuh

Hey ladies! 
If you have been following my rants at all, you will know I am now roughly 16DPO. Tested with a FRER yesterday at 15DPO, used FMU, and :bfn:. 
Quickly to update, I have a 90-133 day cycle, but I do ovulate. I have been to the dr. to make sure of that. I just have a very irregular period. 
I had EWCM the 14. Me and OH did the baby dance on the 11, 14, and 17...
Today, I went to the restroom and has slimy brown discharge, sorry if it's TMI... but it looked like old blood mixed with CM. Is it possible that I had IB this late because of my irregular periods? If it was IB, when would I need to test now? 

*There has been no more discharge or any sign of AF since this morning! 

Thanks in advance, I really need advice! 

*hoping for a sticky bean and :dust: to everyone ttc


----------



## Jazzie2011

Fluffyangel said:


> Jazzie2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ahh Fluffyangel :-( you go let your inner lion out, seriously just roar! Go somewhere in the house or on a walk where you can't be heard and let it all out, you will feel better! Or, put on your favourite music/cd, turn it up loud and sing, dance around the house like a loon, it's a great way to release happy endorphins and get rid of any pent up energy you have! Put on a good movie or two and loose yourself to the film for a couple of hours, a good comedy to get you laughing? I think the best way to forget about things for a while is to be around people, could you call or visit a friend of family member and have a good old catch up? Company can sometimes be the best cure for unsettledness.
> 
> I know what you mean though, I am at work during the day but spend all my time on here - oops - and thinking about whether I am preggo, it's such a huge thing to happen to us ladies and men just don't understand how it affects us physically and mentally.
> 
> Wish I could give you a big hug, keep your chin up xxx
> 
> 
> Aww so sweet thank youuu xx no I have no friends, all are 3 hours drive from me :( and as am French, my family is in France :( boooooooh
> 
> Wish I had a friend nearby, would be fun..boooored! Lol, am playing Xbox 360, red dead redemption, already completed it, but fancied some adventure! Yeah am gonna watch a film soon, forget a little. You know, it's one of those days when your body and mind feel like crap lol
> 
> U naughty girl, careful they don't see you at work lol! :winkwink:
> 
> Where abouts are you? Am in Norwich :) xxxx :hugs:Click to expand...

Hiya, ahh that must be hard for you to be so far away from your family :-( love that you are playing the Xbox hehe sounds like you need a new game though if you have already completed that one! 

Ah yes I am careful, not that my boss will ever notice anything that I do!!

I am in Bedfordshire xxx



Fluffyangel said:


> Jazzie2011 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh though of another suggestion to keep you occupied, how about cooking? You could go food shopping and get lots of lovely healthy ingredients and plan some lovely meals to prepare and cook over the weekend?
> 
> Lol I have 2 kids and a hubby so I cook every day lol, but thank you do much for suggestions though, it is so sweet of you xxxx:hugs:
> 
> I guess even being at work doesn't help thinking about it, be patient you too, more signs will tell you. I have greasy forehead like when I was a teen! And some spots! unbelievable..
> 
> Anyway, let me know how you get on, when will test again? Sat?:hugs:Click to expand...

Ahh 2 kids!! How lovely, what age are they? You do have your hands pretty full then hehe. I am getting married in October so will soon be able to say 'my hubby' too yay :happydance:

So I am feeling pretty awful today tbh, I can't seem to stay awake after 9 pm this week :sleep: and today, and sorry if this is TMI, but I have terrible diarrhea which is totally unlike me!! Seriously I thought the whole world was falling out of my a**e (to quote the great Mickey Flannigan) this morning :nope: what is going on with me huh!!! I am going to buy another test tonight and take it tin the morning, and if this one still is a BFN I will just take it as I am not preggo and try to carry on as normal and see what happens next month. I just don't understand why I have not had a period this month when all my life I have been regular as clockwork grrrrrrr.

Hope everyone on here is feeling ok today? Has anyone tested this morning? :kiss::hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## Fluffyangel

Jazzie2011 said:


> Fluffyangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazzie2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ahh Fluffyangel :-( you go let your inner lion out, seriously just roar! Go somewhere in the house or on a walk where you can't be heard and let it all out, you will feel better! Or, put on your favourite music/cd, turn it up loud and sing, dance around the house like a loon, it's a great way to release happy endorphins and get rid of any pent up energy you have! Put on a good movie or two and loose yourself to the film for a couple of hours, a good comedy to get you laughing? I think the best way to forget about things for a while is to be around people, could you call or visit a friend of family member and have a good old catch up? Company can sometimes be the best cure for unsettledness.
> 
> I know what you mean though, I am at work during the day but spend all my time on here - oops - and thinking about whether I am preggo, it's such a huge thing to happen to us ladies and men just don't understand how it affects us physically and mentally.
> 
> Wish I could give you a big hug, keep your chin up xxx
> 
> 
> Aww so sweet thank youuu xx no I have no friends, all are 3 hours drive from me :( and as am French, my family is in France :( boooooooh
> 
> Wish I had a friend nearby, would be fun..boooored! Lol, am playing Xbox 360, red dead redemption, already completed it, but fancied some adventure! Yeah am gonna watch a film soon, forget a little. You know, it's one of those days when your body and mind feel like crap lol
> 
> U naughty girl, careful they don't see you at work lol! :winkwink:
> 
> Where abouts are you? Am in Norwich :) xxxx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya, ahh that must be hard for you to be so far away from your family :-( love that you are playing the Xbox hehe sounds like you need a new game though if you have already completed that one!
> 
> Ah yes I am careful, not that my boss will ever notice anything that I do!!
> 
> I am in Bedfordshire xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Fluffyangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazzie2011 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh though of another suggestion to keep you occupied, how about cooking? You could go food shopping and get lots of lovely healthy ingredients and plan some lovely meals to prepare and cook over the weekend?Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I have 2 kids and a hubby so I cook every day lol, but thank you do much for suggestions though, it is so sweet of you xxxx:hugs:
> 
> I guess even being at work doesn't help thinking about it, be patient you too, more signs will tell you. I have greasy forehead like when I was a teen! And some spots! unbelievable..
> 
> Anyway, let me know how you get on, when will test again? Sat?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh 2 kids!! How lovely, what age are they? You do have your hands pretty full then hehe. I am getting married in October so will soon be able to say 'my hubby' too yay :happydance:
> 
> So I am feeling pretty awful today tbh, I can't seem to stay awake after 9 pm this week :sleep: and today, and sorry if this is TMI, but I have terrible diarrhea which is totally unlike me!! Seriously I thought the whole world was falling out of my a**e (to quote the great Mickey Flannigan) this morning :nope: what is going on with me huh!!! I am going to buy another test tonight and take it tin the morning, and if this one still is a BFN I will just take it as I am not preggo and try to carry on as normal and see what happens next month. I just don't understand why I have not had a period this month when all my life I have been regular as clockwork grrrrrrr.
> 
> Hope everyone on here is feeling ok today? Has anyone tested this morning? :kiss::hugs: to you all xxxClick to expand...


Hi darling, hope you feel a bit better, perhaps camomile tea would help? 1thing I have noticed!: ifi eat crappy things, like for ex, burgers that are sealed wrapped on the shelves, I get a very bad tummy. Before all this, didn't affect me, but the other day, I had only 1 bite from my hubby's as I didn't want a whole one because it wasn't homemade, next day, I had Diarrhea the whole day! So now it's all fresh cooking and things! Have you had microwaveable meal or sth? Even buying pasta already prepared from supermarket could make you sick! It's crazy how the body lets you know!so think of what you ate yesterday :) 

Yes. 2 children, well nearly teens now: my son is 12 and my daughter 14, they both really sweet, so it's good, not too much stress!
Soon am gonna get the new mario on the ds lol, that ll keep me busy lol! And am thinking perhaps being stuck at home and not able to do much, I might continue writing my book! It's only been 20 years since I started it lol

How about you, any hobbies? Let's hope you don't start feeling sick. For me, nothing yet, just some tiny squeezeness now and then :) 

Anyway, have a great day, take care, hope you feel better soon!! Xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Fluffyangel

Oh and congratulations on your wedding!! My my, if you are pregnant, your dress won't fit eeeek, have you bought it yet? Actually what am I saying?? October is round the corner already! It felt as if it was going to be many months...sorry lol, should be ok, it normally doesn't show till few months. Have you put on any weight? For me, I look like 6 months pregnant! Ahhhhh!! I am wearing a pregnancy trousers lol xx


----------



## Jazzie2011

Hiya, I am feeling a little bit better now, been sulking at my desk all morning keeping warm. Not sure if I have eaten anything too crappy in the last day or two, we try to cook fresh stuff every night, the only think I got out of the freezer to cook last night was some garlic bread? 

Wow that's so cool that you are writing a book, can I ask what it is about? :-D Yeah I have two horses so they keep me very busy, not sure how I will cope when/if I am preggo tho!!

I do have my dress and it's at the dressmakers being taken in as I had lost weight - ooops haha - so I really hope I don't put on too much before October, as you say not too long to go now though and if my bowel movements keep this up I will be tiny stick by then hehehe. xxxx

Has anyone else tested again yet?? I want to hear some BFPs please ;-)


----------



## Mellie1988

AF arrived with a vengeance this AM, cramps are absolutely horrendous, first proper AF since removal of coil :cry: atleast I know my body is getting back to normal and I have a good chance fr next month!!! 

Good luck to all other ladies who are still late and waiting to test!!! :dust: 

X


----------



## Fluffyangel

Jazzie2011 said:


> Hiya, I am feeling a little bit better now, been sulking at my desk all morning keeping warm. Not sure if I have eaten anything too crappy in the last day or two, we try to cook fresh stuff every night, the only think I got out of the freezer to cook last night was some garlic bread?
> 
> Wow that's so cool that you are writing a book, can I ask what it is about? :-D Yeah I have two horses so they keep me very busy, not sure how I will cope when/if I am preggo tho!!
> 
> I do have my dress and it's at the dressmakers being taken in as I had lost weight - ooops haha - so I really hope I don't put on too much before October, as you say not too long to go now though and if my bowel movements keep this up I will be tiny stick by then hehehe. xxxx
> 
> Has anyone else tested again yet?? I want to hear some BFPs please ;-)

It sounds like it was the garlic bread. If you are pregnant, your body is refusing it lol
2 horses wow! I love horses, used to ride 20 years ago :) when I was a teen. 
Try to keep your fluid intake up, glad you are feeling a bit better :happydance:
For me, am sulking now. Done more tests, those cheaply ones on the net, not even a glimpse of faint line :( what is going on?? Still having pain like af, and on sides like ovaries, slept 2 hours more this morning, had snotty discharge, sorry tmi lol :blush: but yet no positives...wondering if it was std?? Which really I doubt very much, as how would that happen...:wacko:
So I feel lost and down again.. :cry:

My book, well, it's a autobiography, but it's so hard to organise it! Going into the past and giving details or jumping from present to past like in films ( which I don't really like, I find that very confusing and annoying)

Glad you will fit into your dress :winkwink: I bet you are very excited!! Perhaps the stress and nerves are stopping your period? That has happened to me and I was 2 weeks late, had period couple of days after wedding lol
Do you have anyone who can help you if preggo, with your horses? I would suggest not to horseride(if you do that is) :nope: I know, that's horrible :growlmad: do you like riding ?

When will you be testing again?

Wish you even better this afternoon, tea (no milk) will soothe you xx take care :hugs:


----------



## Fluffyangel

Mellie1988 said:


> AF arrived with a vengeance this AM, cramps are absolutely horrendous, first proper AF since removal of coil :cry: atleast I know my body is getting back to normal and I have a good chance fr next month!!!
> 
> Good luck to all other ladies who are still late and waiting to test!!! :dust:
> 
> X

Awwww sorry to hear you are in so much pain! I hate it when it's like that. A good one is feminax express, hot water bottle and a nice bar of chocolate :winkwink::flower:
Good luck for next month!! Fxx


----------



## Mellie1988

That is the plan as soon as I get home from work, Fluffy! 

X


----------



## lilydaisical

Fluffyangel said:


> thechaosismex said:
> 
> 
> 19dpo. still bfn.
> 
> :(!
> 
> I wish AF would just show up get even the faintest of lines poas! so sick of being in limbo now :(
> 
> I so know what you mean! So horrible this waiting!! The worse is to feel pregnant and not to show on them! Grrr everyone thinking we re crazy...they will see... They better apologise if we are.. Good luck to u, hope u get it soon xxClick to expand...

Thank you!! And I agree! They'd better! Same to you!


----------



## lilydaisical

Also, still no sign of AF. I'm beginning to feel like she's about to hit full force, because I've been getting extremely emotional for no reason. I burst into tears last night and my SO was exasperated when he asked what he'd done/what he hadn't done/what was wrong, etc. I admitted that absolutely nothing was wrong, so neither of us knew why the heck I was blubbering like a baby. Still feeling very sick, but it could easily be a bug that's going around. Now I've got ANOTHER bug that's going around--sore throat, cough, stuffiness, etc.--so I'm just in a LOVELY position. :/ And not only that, but the dr. I was going to go to soon is booked until mid-October. How ridiculous is that????? :( I'm really not wanting to spend $ on another hpt, because I've already spent around $25 bucks on them within the past two weeks. I just don't want to buy another if it's just going to be another :bfn: :(


----------



## Fluffyangel

lilydaisical said:


> Also, still no sign of AF. I'm beginning to feel like she's about to hit full force, because I've been getting extremely emotional for no reason. I burst into tears last night and my SO was exasperated when he asked what he'd done/what he hadn't done/what was wrong, etc. I admitted that absolutely nothing was wrong, so neither of us knew why the heck I was blubbering like a baby. Still feeling very sick, but it could easily be a bug that's going around. Now I've got ANOTHER bug that's going around--sore throat, cough, stuffiness, etc.--so I'm just in a LOVELY position. :/ And not only that, but the dr. I was going to go to soon is booked until mid-October. How ridiculous is that????? :( I'm really not wanting to spend $ on another hpt, because I've already spent around $25 bucks on them within the past two weeks. I just don't want to buy another if it's just going to be another :bfn: :(

Cheer up darling, you will be ok :) big hug for you, just tell him dunno, that's what I say lol, just hormones :winkwink:
Get well have vitamins and chill, then see what happens..


----------



## JanetPlanet

Yayyy! I found the Late Ladies Club!

Anyone else testing about 10 times a day? BFN's but wow, about 10 evaps in the last week. 

If my husband knew what a lunatic I am...

So now I'm at the point where I'm scared of getting a positive because doesn't something have to be wrong with the pregnancy to have it not show up until 16dpo with a FRER? Plus, I'm so incredibly tired that I'm thinking there's no possible way I can deal with having a newborn. See? Total lunatic.


----------



## danielle1984

18DPO today and still no AF...I just want my bfp already or AF to start a new cycle


----------



## lilydaisical

12 days late and still no sign of AF. I'm going to try to get a test tonight so I can give it a shot with tomorrow's fmu. This is driving me crazy. I went through all of August with no AF. None. Whatsoever. Gahhhh!!!!! (sorry... starting to spazz...)


----------



## orchidflower

wish something would juts give! grrr


----------



## Fluffyangel

Hi girls.. Devastated.. Had my scan yesterday and..nothing, nil..

I am about 4 weeks late, breasts hurting and long list of pregnancy feelings and yet am not.. Crazy..hubby been so supportive, my body thinks am pregnant!i just hope now that I ll get my period so all this water retention in my tummy can go away, and we can try next cycle. Also wanna do some sport and enjoy life instead of feeling miserable..

I guess if a test say no, then it's no..


----------



## diamantiCIELO

okay, sorry to post in this thread, but no one is responding to my question :growlmad: can someone please tell me SOMETHING?! 
so (i thought) i ovulated on the 19th of august, which would make my period day on the 5th of august (so i thought). i have a faithful 28 day cycle, so anyways: after the 5th my next period shouldve been on the 2nd of september. so, i used the restroom on the 31rst of august, which (i thought) i was 12dpo and saw light pink/white mucus & was convinced i was pregnant. i went to the store, bought a test...NEGATIVE.so since the 31rst ivebeenhaving very light bleeding, pinkish (almost purple tint, not quit brown) but i know this is not my period its too light in quanity & color, my faithful AF is HEAVY, consistent, and about 5 days in length total, spotting on the 5th day. so since the 31rst of august ive been testing with nothing but negatives, (thinking) at "15dpo".. BUT today i did a little research and went all the way back to july and if i am correct due to memory of certain events, my period of august wasnt until the 7th, which would make my ovulation day the 22nd of august, which would make me 12dpo TODAY, September 3rd, which would explain constant negatives. so if im correct i shouldnt start AF til September 6th which means, (if that's what the bleeding was), i had implantation bleeding at 9dpo.. ive also cought some kind of cold? sore throat, cough, runny nose? uck. been tired but no other symptoms. today the 3rd of september, BARELY SPOTTING, BARELY need a pad. ugh, what do you think??? am i pregnant? or too hard to tell? tested today the 4th & NEGATIVE.


----------



## Mommyto7

I'm in the same boat....6 days late and all bfn's.....very frustrating! I'm not gonna test anymore.....gonna go broke lol


----------



## diamantiCIELO

lmao i know!!!! im thinking of getting a blood test today?


----------



## orchidflower

well seeing as i couldnt find an answer to my bfn's and i know the doctor will not do any blood work because the doctors round here will only lift a finger if your on the verge of dying! i did some research and did some cervical work lol (tmi i know, but i have never done this before lol) high and hard is the answer i got with a small opening which defiantly means i am not pregnant. so i googled how to bring on a period! apprently ALOT of ginger tea... so walked down to the shop and bought a big chunk of ginger and cut some up and put in some hot water with sugar, 2 and half large cups later i feel some twingyness down there.... lets hope this works so i can move on and start again...

ONWARDS AND UPWARDS!


----------



## diamantiCIELO

hey, i never thought to research that! great idea :thumbup: but i completely understand the doctor thing.. my sister told me to tell them i have bad cramps and discharge and a history of cervical cysts and when they ask if i could b pregnant just say, i dont know.. lol i might b desperate enough to try! orchid or ANYBODY experience IB???!


----------



## orchidflower

diamantiCIELO said:


> hey, i never thought to research that! great idea :thumbup: but i completely understand the doctor thing.. my sister told me to tell them i have bad cramps and discharge and a history of cervical cysts and when they ask if i could b pregnant just say, i dont know.. lol i might b desperate enough to try! orchid or ANYBODY experience IB???!

well i thought i may have had some ib, about 5 days ago i went to the loo twice and cm was pale brown really pale, so thought ooh af is going to start... nothing since. think this ginger is defo working though!


----------



## diamantiCIELO

sounds like you DEFINITELY had IB tho! aww good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## lilydaisical

orchidflower said:


> diamantiCIELO said:
> 
> 
> hey, i never thought to research that! great idea :thumbup: but i completely understand the doctor thing.. my sister told me to tell them i have bad cramps and discharge and a history of cervical cysts and when they ask if i could b pregnant just say, i dont know.. lol i might b desperate enough to try! orchid or ANYBODY experience IB???!
> 
> well i thought i may have had some ib, about 5 days ago i went to the loo twice and cm was pale brown really pale, so thought ooh af is going to start... nothing since. think this ginger is defo working though!Click to expand...

I had a similar experience a week or so ago, with the REALLY pale brown. happened two times within one day and then nothing since.


----------



## orchidflower

ok i feel really bad for taking the ginger now... think im just guna wait. what happens,happens.


----------



## lilydaisical

orchidflower said:


> ok i feel really bad for taking the ginger now... think im just guna wait. what happens,happens.

If it makes you feel any better, I'm still getting BFN results. I'm pretty sure it's really a no for me.


----------



## danielle1984

I'm going to have my blood test results only on Thursday afternoon : (
Urine test came back negative.
If blood test comes back negative, he wants to do more test to see why AF is not visiting yet.

Orchid - Why ginger? what does it do?


----------



## orchidflower

Ginger is ment to bring on your period it's meant to give you small uterine contractions to get things started down there... Nothing started down there lol. Grr just woke up cd 39,8 days late no sign of ad and no bfp ?!!! What the hells going on?!!!


----------



## danielle1984

I heard Parsley can do that too, but I never tried it.


----------



## lilydaisical

orchidflower said:


> Ginger is ment to bring on your period it's meant to give you small uterine contractions to get things started down there... Nothing started down there lol. Grr just woke up cd 39,8 days late no sign of ad and no bfp ?!!! What the hells going on?!!!

16 days late here, no sign of AF and no BFP. Girl, what is wrong with us????


----------



## Fluffyangel

lilydaisical said:


> orchidflower said:
> 
> 
> Ginger is ment to bring on your period it's meant to give you small uterine contractions to get things started down there... Nothing started down there lol. Grr just woke up cd 39,8 days late no sign of ad and no bfp ?!!! What the hells going on?!!!
> 
> 16 days late here, no sign of AF and no BFP. Girl, what is wrong with us????Click to expand...


Possibly because you think too much about it, that's why it's not coming. Let it be. I am 4 weeks late, because I truly believed I was pregnant, when in vain...( hpt, blood test and vaginal ultrasound/ tummy scan. My symptoms are slightly subsiding now, as I realise I am not, even though my breasts are still hurting like for breastfeeding, but this I guess will take a bit longer to go away. So yes, it is possible to make yourself have symptoms and believe, but best to let it be instead of ruining your days by stress and wondering. Enjoy, when it happens, it happens.


----------



## orchidflower

I've come to the decision to just be happy just hope there's no under lying Problems. I dnt really have any symptoms just a really round belly that's hard??? And usually I'm blessed with a fly stomach, apart fro
When af is due but then it's more squiggy soooo hmmm! How's everyone else doing?? Any bfp's yet??


----------



## Mommyto7

Still bfn and no af for me...doc app. on the 11th....thats forever away :/


----------



## orchidflower

Mommyto7 said:


> Still bfn and no af for me...doc app. on the 11th....thats forever away :/

hmm i know how you feel i really dont know if i should make an appointment with the doctors i will be 2 weeks late on wednesday, still bfn's think it would of shown on a test by now. its making me upset when my best friend keeps talking about her pregnancy now...


----------

